
Show HN: JSONDb - Schemaless Database Abstraction Library for Mysql and PHP - wilsonfiifi
https://github.com/johnwilson/jsondb
======
superasn
This is very interesting! How is the overall performance? Is it being used in
production?

~~~
wilsonfiifi
It needs a lot more testing before it can be considered production ready but
it's stable/functional enough to be used in your proof of concept stage
projects. Don't hesitate to give feedback or submit pull requests.

